# Hello all!



## kjarva (May 9, 2017)

Hey everyone, new member here based in Scotland  I had mice when I was younger and would love to have them again, however have to wait until my aging cat is no longer with me. That could be a few years, I love her to bits but her prey drive is just too high to have small rodents running around. In the meantime, I'm here to learn more about mouse genetics and the ins and outs of breeding so that when I am finally able to get mice again I can start armed with good info. There are so many varieties that just weren't around when I last had them!

My favourites so far are black and tan and also the black/blue foxes - all three of these are simply stunning and I've determined that even if I need to drive to England or Wales to get my mice, it's going to be totally worth it!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Howdy.


----------

